# 6/27/2020



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Me and a couple of friends went out towards the spur Saturday and along the way managed to pick up a nice box of fish . The water was very clear and blue 45 miles out of Destin. Got a nice Black Fin too!










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Nice job Charlie!!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice box o' fish


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Bluecape said:


> Nice job Charlie!!


Thanks Glenn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Damn Charlie, you all tore it up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern fine box....great going !


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Great day on the water!


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Boat-Dude said:


> Damn Charlie, you all tore it up!!!!!!!!!!!


Charlie I just get what I can brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Jason said:


> Dern fine box....great going !


Thanks brother Jason


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

fla_scout said:


> Great day on the water!


Sure beats going to work lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

